# What is this 2001 Dodge Cummins Worth?



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello, I am posting to find out what this truck is worth. the truck is a 2001 dodge cummins 24v diesel with 148k. It has a dump bed, as you can see in the pictures. It is manual drive. It probably needs new tires and a little brake work. But besides that, it is in good condition. It has never been used for plowing, only towing.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

10k??

Are you trying to buy it or sell it?


For what it's worth, I had a 98.5 24v 4x4 2500 ext cab long bed with 175k miles on it. Had ALL KINDS of stuff done, bigger turbo, injectors, pumps, etc etc. Lifted with 33's, full stereo, etc all the cool stuff lol. Sold it for 11,500 bucks. Body wasn't perfect and I think it was an ok deal. For the price you can get 03+ newer trucks for, it is hard to sell 2nd gen's 94-02 for much....


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Buy it, thanks for your input.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

What are they asking for it? I probably wouldn't pay more than 9-10k at most. But obviously it is hard to judge just from pics...


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

My best friend's grandfather is the one who is selling it. He's getting older and is becoming sick and would like to sell his equipment and some vehicles. He said he would sell it to me for $6500. but that is before inspection.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

kipper0827;944902 said:


> My best friend's grandfather is the one who is selling it. He's getting older and is becoming sick and would like to sell his equipment and some vehicles. He said he would sell it to me for $6500. but that is before inspection.


edit 2wd what are ou going to use it for?
serouisly those are good trucks 01's are good they have disc brakes in the back and if its a 6 speed you have the h.o motor. the only thing to look for is look at the block on the drivers side under the injection pump, if it has a # 53 stamped in it dont buy it they were known for cracking. one more thing if you do buy it get a fuel pressure gauge asap. i had a 01 six speed i got rid of it a 140k and was a sweet truck wish i still had it..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

2wd??????????


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

sno commander;944930 said:


> BUY IT NOW
> serouisly those are good trucks 01's are good they have disc brakes in the back and if its a 6 speed you have the h.o motor. the only thing to look for is look at the block on the drivers side under the injection pump, if it has a # 53 stamped in it dont buy it they were known for cracking. one more thing if you do buy it get a fuel pressure gauge asap. i had a 01 six speed i got rid of it a 140k and was a sweet truck wish i still had it..


Ya that is a pretty good deal. I had a 53 block in mine and it was running fine when I sold it...dynoed 450hp and I drove it pretty hard. My buddy had a 53 block motor with around 350k miles on it...don't let it scare you too bad, it is hit or miss and for that price it is probably a good enough deal either way...Fuel pressure gauge is a must and if you are serious get on a diesel forum, there are plenty to choose from. Read everything you can, there are a lot of little things you are gonna want to do to help make it last longer....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks 2wd drive to me too. I'd give 5k for it. 2wd trucks are useless to me.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

got-h2o;944971 said:


> 2wd??????????


crap i missed that i guess its a ok deal thenprsport


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah sorry it is 2wd. thank you for your input.


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone have/had this year? if so pros and cons. thank you


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i had one there good trucks just get a fuel pressure gauge, other than that rock on :redbounce


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

kipper0827;949326 said:


> Does anyone have/had this year? if so pros and cons. thank you


http://www.cumminsforum.com/ READDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

fuel pressure gauge and you are golden like he said


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Mines a 99. Similar but has the NV4500 instead of the NV5600. Love it, lots of little quirks to em, but an all around great truck. These will truly go 500,000 miles+ if you pay attention to the maintenance. Bought mine for 11,000 two and a half years ago with 198,000 miles on it. Texas truck with NO rust, edge programmer, AFE intake, custom exhaust, and cowl hood. I've put $6,000 into it to make it plow worthy. Something to consider. I now have 250,000+ miles on the ticker with no mechanical issues that weren't a direct result of my use/abuse.

The key to these, and working trucks in general, is weekly if not daily maintenance routines. Otherwise, 300,000 is likely all you'll get outta one.


----------

